# Bargain Book Finds (February 2014) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the January 2014 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

This is an AWESOME read! A funny, entertaining, romantic story about best friends who become lovers.

It's only 99¢ so be sure to check it out while it's so cheap!


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

This is only 2.99 and looks great...only a few reviews so far, but they seemed to love it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Brigade, by Howard Blum, $1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Four Geniuses of the Battle of Britain: Watson-Watt, Henry Royce, Sydney Camm and RJ Mitchell

$2.999.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Go Mutants!, by Larry Doyle $1.99 at this posting. From Harper Collins, so price will probably rise before long.

Set in a 1950s USA where the monster and mutant movies were real! I deliberately chose the large image to show the cover well. I'm looking forward to trying reading this!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Discarded Image: An Introduction to Medieval and Renaissance Literature (eBook Original)

The C. S. Lewis book you hadn't heard of. $3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Shambling Guide to New York City (The Shambling Guides)

$1.99 at this posting. Note that this is urban fantasy, not some sort of travel guide!


----------



## JaimeMorghan (Feb 12, 2014)

Been waiting for this one for a few months now... so glad it's here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IDHHGN6/

A Chance at Love (A Ferry Creek Novel) by Karolyn James


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Demolished Man

Classic science fiction for $2.997.97.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The Rosie Project is $1.99


The Bean Trees is $1.99


Labor Day is $4.99


Dark Witch is $2.99


Cinder is $2.99


Vampire Academy is $2.99


Revenge Wears Prada is $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Submerged: Adventures of America's Most Elite Underwater Archeology Team

Dropped from $9.99 to $1.99. Nineteen five-star ratings out of 27 reviews.

Experience a kaleidoscope of real-life underwater missions, ranging from ancient ruins covered by reservoirs in the desert Southwest to a World War II submarine off the Alaskan coast; from the Isle Royale shipwrecks in the frigid Lake Superior to the USS Arizona in Pearl Harbor; from the HL Hunley, the first submarine in history to sink an enemy ship, in Charleston Harbor to the ships sunk by atomic bombs at Bikini Atoll, and much more.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Race for Timbuktu: The Story of Gordon Laing and the Race

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Best Horror of the Year: 4

$1.99 at this posting. 28 reviews for 4 stars. I suspect it will not stay at this price for long.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Faster, Better, Stronger: A Customized, Scientific Approach No Mat

$1.99 at this posting. The authors are interesting. Two MDs, one of whom reportedly won four Olympic gold medals.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Black Maestro, $1.99 at this posting. Guy looks like he had an interesting, if not quiet life.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Survive! By Les Stroud

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Children Playing Before a Statue of Hercules by David Sedaris is $1.99


Firefly Lane by Kristin Hannah is $2.99


Infinity (Chronicles of Nick #1) by Sherrilyn Kenyon is $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Story of the Trapp Family Singers

The hills are alive....with the sound of people buying this for $1.99....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

At this posting - $6.99 for a 4-in-1 volume, so that's $1.75 each
Mary Stewart's Arthurian Saga - includes Crystal Cave, The Hollow Hills, The Last Enchantment and The Wicked Day


----------

